# Single eye closed - buff wynadotte



## ijest247

My buff wynadotte has one eye ( the left) closed most of the time. She is otherwise active looking, and she can open the left eye. Almost as if she prefers to keep it closed. There is no puss,muscus.

She has been laying for 5 weeks now ( I'm in melbourne Australia) and is currently off with the rest of the flock (of 6) free ranging. Ate from her feed well this am.

Paul


----------



## 7chicks

Can you post a picture of her Paul? Might help the more experience members on here be able to better answer your question.


----------



## Bird_slave

Does the eye look normal when she opens it? No discoloration, pupil normal, nothing that would look like a cataract? How long has she been keeping it closed?

There is a product available here in the US that works wonders on animal injuries, including birds. It's called Vetericyn and also by the same company, Vetericyn Ophthalmic Gel (for the eyes). I keep a bottle of each on hand. 

Not sure if it's available in Australia or not, but the ophthalmic version would be my go-to product if one of my birds had something going on with an eye.


----------



## ijest247

I'll try and get a picture in a sec, but it looks exactly like an eye that is closed. However, it looks like she's been knocked back a few spots in the order. She wasn't on one of the best roosting spots this morning and didn't barrel out of the coop as normal.

Thanks folks,
P


----------



## ijest247

Hey, just take two photos in the low early morning light so apologies for the quality.


----------



## Bird_slave

Looks like she might have taken a poke in that eye. It could very well heal on its own or you could try an eye ointment to speed healing.


----------



## ijest247

I was just thinking it was a poke. We have a fairly settled flock, although I suspect there has been some changes lately.

She is still active and still runs off with a good piece of bread. Worried about infection now. Any suggestions for the ointment?


----------



## Bird_slave

ijest247 said:


> I was just thinking it was a poke. We have a fairly settled flock, although I suspect there has been some changes lately.
> 
> She is still active and still runs off with a good piece of bread. Worried about infection now. Any suggestions for the ointment?


 I highly recommend this vetericyn ophthalmic ointment, might be availabe to you through the company:
http://vetericyn.com/ or through amazon.com 
If that isn't available, most feedstores and larger pet stores will carry terramycin ointment; one of those products that's good to keep in your chicken first aid kit. 
Good luck to your pretty girl.


----------



## ijest247

Thanks bird_slave. May you never be emancipated.

She's pretty with her bloomers. She's slow to move, but she does, it's like watching an emu.

Thanks again.


----------



## jeanine

My hen's eye looks the exact same. I will head to the tractor supply to get the ointment. Question, how do you actually put it in with the eye closed?


----------

